# water change time



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

there gose the next hour or 2......change day for any one else?


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

It takes me about 30-45 minutes to do a 55gallon and 20 gallon water change. Every friday is waterchange day.


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

how often do u change ur water?


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

1-2 times a week.....on a happy note.....I found a coupple of batches of eggs from my albino (carries the veil gene too) pair and a regular pair of ancistrus plecos(bushy nose).....in a week-10 days i'll add it to the other 1 million pleco fry of late....


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Black...

Why are you changing so much??? :smile:


----------



## Settle4Nothing (Sep 29, 2003)

Water change in easy here, I live on the 4th floor in my dorm and bought 15 ft of hose that i attach to my syphon, which I hang out the window. Kinda sucks if the guy below me leaves his window open (happened once, now I call him to let him know).


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

Settle4Nothing said:


> Water change in easy here, I live on the 4th floor in my dorm and bought 15 ft of hose that i attach to my syphon, which I hang out the window. Kinda sucks if the guy below me leaves his window open (happened once, now I call him to let him know).


 I use to live in the dorms...the 7th and 3rd floor. It was a bitch doing water changes...you gotta lug the water back and forth from the bathroom. And the bathroom was on the opposite side of the hall. I'm glad I got my own apartment. That's nasty dumping your fish water outside the window...there's gonna be algae growing from the trail of fish water...and over other peeps windows...nasty


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

Oh yeah...I take about 30+ mins to clean my 20 gallon, cuz i don't have a gravel vac and I use the air tube as my siphon. Works slow but it gets the job done. I do a 50% water change every saturday.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Moved to Water Chemistry.

DonH- if you really feel this belongs in the lounge feel free to move it back!


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

wendsdays and weekends are my days. I change 25-50% depending the tank. I have to change water on 9 aquariums. I can only do a couple tanks at a time or I run out of warm water for re-fills. Its basicly an all day prodject, but I love the fish, and I wouldn't give it up for anything.


----------

